# GM Paint Code for 2004 Yellow Jacket?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Woohoo!!! My Monaro VZ clip is on the local-delivery FedEx truck and will be here today!!!

arty: 

Can anyone tell me what the 2004 Yellow Jacket Paint Code is, so that I can get the body shop cracking on it???


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it a GM bodyshop? If so they should be able to tell the paint code by your VIN#. G'luck w/ the clip.

A GM bodyshop just painted my SAP grilles. They're dead-on.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Can anyone tell me what the 2004 Yellow Jacket Paint Code is, so that I can get the body shop cracking on it???


Actually, the best way to approach this is to find a body shop with digital paint matching technology. Sal's Automotive in Hayward, CA did this when my back bumper was replaced by GM. You might want to call them and find out what system they use -- because their work was spot on.

Apparently, atmospheric conditions can greatly affect the final appearance of automotive paint. Even though the same mixture arrives at the factory -- temperature, barometric pressure and humidity all slightly change the final outcome of the paint as it dries. 

For the 2004 Yellow Jacket GTO -- there are something like 4 different variations in final color. On the Chrysler 300 -- some of their metallics have 12 different variations. Good luck.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Actually, the best way to approach this is to find a body shop with digital paint matching technology. Sal's Automotive in Hayward, CA did this when my back bumper was replaced by GM. You might want to call them and find out what system they use -- because their work was spot on.
> 
> Apparently, atmospheric conditions can greatly affect the final appearance of automotive paint. Even though the same mixture arrives at the factory -- temperature, barometric pressure and humidity all slightly change the final outcome of the paint as it dries.
> 
> For the 2004 Yellow Jacket GTO -- there are something like 4 different variations in final color. On the Chrysler 300 -- some of their metallics have 12 different variations. Good luck.


Thanks for the pointers, b.


----------

